# plows being stolen



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys not sure if this is the right forum to post this in, but wanted to let people know there is a company around the saginaw, bay, midland area that has got caught hooking up & stealing plows i believe the police have caught them last night. if so i hope they get what they deserve. i HATE thief's i just wanted to make people aware. good luck this season and bring on some snow.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

What's the name of the company? Very interested.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

The company was called Ope's Lawn Care and Snow Removal in Saginaw. Here is the article.
http://www.wnem.com/news/26038438/detail.html


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

thats why you need to watch who ya hire and whats goin on at your business


----------



## michigansnowguy (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ultimate Inc*

I am not sure where you got your info from but I had spoke with the owner of the company personally and also I am connected with the authorities and this has nothing to do with either the owner or the company. To my understanding there is a totally different company that is involved along with an EX employee so I guess he wont be getting what you think THEY deserve. Last snow season I got in a pinch during a large snow fall I was stuck and the owner and 3 of his trucks stopped to help me get out of the ditch that I was stuck in and then they didn't leave until the parking lot that I was behind on was left with out 1 drop of snow on it and the owner wouldn't accept anything but a hand shake for his service so I guess if this is the type of people that you feel deserve things than maybe you should take a look in the mirror and re access your own small fleet there. Hang in there guys this will be over soon and you will be back to the great service you provide in no time. Again thank you for last season and we look forward to working with you in the future!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

michigansnowguy;1142098 said:


> I am not sure where you got your info from but I had spoke with the owner of the company personally and also I am connected with the authorities and this has nothing to do with either the owner or the company. To my understanding there is a totally different company that is involved along with an EX employee so I guess he wont be getting what you think THEY deserve. Last snow season I got in a pinch during a large snow fall I was stuck and the owner and 3 of his trucks stopped to help me get out of the ditch that I was stuck in and then they didn't leave until the parking lot that I was behind on was left with out 1 drop of snow on it and the owner wouldn't accept anything but a hand shake for his service so I guess if this is the type of people that you feel deserve things than maybe you should take a look in the mirror and re access your own small fleet there. Hang in there guys this will be over soon and you will be back to the great service you provide in no time. Again thank you for last season and we look forward to working with you in the future!!!


i dont thing anything negitave wasdirected twards anyone but the guy that took the plows, not the company's them selfs. they are saying the guy that stole the plows is hoping to get introuble and what he deserves. i would also hope the same thing if my plow got stolen fromme!


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a plow stolen from me between 11-19 and 11-23 in the Ogden Utah area. It kind of sucks. It was a repairable Boss 8'2"v-plow Smart hitch 2. Had a bad motor, broken turn sig and needed a little welding. I had it stored in a field behind my house. I have a good idea who took it. Turned into police. But unless I find it I doubt anything will ever come of it. Where I stored it most people don't even know exists. No body comes threw my little town. And they would of had to of had a hoist with them or a Boss mount and the nohow to winch the plow up. Unfortunately I'm guessing that this dirt bag may have won this round. Time to install a digital trail cam.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

michigansnowguy;1142098 said:


> I am not sure where you got your info from but I had spoke with the owner of the company personally and also I am connected with the authorities and this has nothing to do with either the owner or the company. To my understanding there is a totally different company that is involved along with an EX employee so I guess he wont be getting what you think THEY deserve. Last snow season I got in a pinch during a large snow fall I was stuck and the owner and 3 of his trucks stopped to help me get out of the ditch that I was stuck in and then they didn't leave until the parking lot that I was behind on was left with out 1 drop of snow on it and the owner wouldn't accept anything but a hand shake for his service so I guess if this is the type of people that you feel deserve things than maybe you should take a look in the mirror and re access your own small fleet there. Hang in there guys this will be over soon and you will be back to the great service you provide in no time. Again thank you for last season and we look forward to working with you in the future!!!


I agree with this statement unfortunate this even happened for all involved from employees to the guys who had stuff taken. I hope the guilty is dealt with and the ones who are innocent are not wrongly abbused in the situation as I am sure all the employees he has does not have involvement.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

michigansnowguy;1142098 said:


> I am not sure where you got your info from but I had spoke with the owner of the company personally and also I am connected with the authorities and this has nothing to do with either the owner or the company. To my understanding there is a totally different company that is involved along with an EX employee so I guess he wont be getting what you think THEY deserve. Last snow season I got in a pinch during a large snow fall I was stuck and the owner and 3 of his trucks stopped to help me get out of the ditch that I was stuck in and then they didn't leave until the parking lot that I was behind on was left with out 1 drop of snow on it and the owner wouldn't accept anything but a hand shake for his service so I guess if this is the type of people that you feel deserve things than maybe you should take a look in the mirror and re access your own small fleet there. Hang in there guys this will be over soon and you will be back to the great service you provide in no time. Again thank you for last season and we look forward to working with you in the future!!!


Yeah the article states that it was an employee not the owner, however this absolutely brought bad publicity to his company none the less I have seen News 5 blow so many stories out of proportion
I have even e-mail them on one story where they covered a story on how a handicap child had his wheel chair (pw) stolen twice and got the community involved to replace the chair for the second time...only to find out that the mom was selling the chairs for crack money and there latest is with all the so called problems on Midland St. (fights), there have always been fights on Midland St. however one was recored on a cell phone by one of the city commissioners that was down in the bar district one night, then all of the sudden Bay City's Midland St. is not safe anymore.


----------



## michigansnowguy (Dec 7, 2010)

ultimateinc;1140674 said:


> hey guys not sure if this is the right forum to post this in, but wanted to let people know there is a company around the saginaw, bay, midland area that has got caught hooking up & stealing plows i believe the police have caught them last night. if so i hope they get what they deserve. i HATE thief's i just wanted to make people aware. good luck this season and bring on some snow.


 actually he was saying that the company was stealing, not just an employee, which is not correct.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree on the news 5 but when you do 5 and 66 news shows you have to blow things up to make that much time, they are supose to run a correction today sayin the company had no part and the employee acted alone.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok guys let's not get overheated here, let's show how Mid Mich. Can be civil, on another note do any of you in Saginaw have a Twitter account it would be nice to follow someone in Saginaw to know the snow updates, I only have one account in Saginaw & sometimes it snow there but not in Bay City.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

No i don't have a account but you are more then welcome to send me a message with your phone number & info and i can gladly keep you updated or if you ever needed a hand we could always help you out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's happening here too. I know of at least 3 companies here that got hit. Trucks, plows, bobcats, everything. Literally all of their equipment. One was a Kodiak that they got stuck in the ditch on the way out. They couldnt get it unstuck so they lit it on fire before they left. 

My buddie caught a guy stealing a customers plow truck out of his lot a couple weeks ago. He takes the controllers out of the trucks so they can't lift the plow and the guy brought his own just to steal the truck. Sucks that now we have to lock up and disable every truck that's even got a plow bracket on it. I never even take the keys out of my trucks, let alone lock them up. Now they're blocked in, locked up, etc...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

DJ Contracting;1142551 said:


> Ok guys let's not get overheated here, let's show how Mid Mich. Can be civil


I agree...no need to get personal or "overheated" as DJ mentioned

let's keep the discussion civil

thanks


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, you can discuss this and hash it out personally not here on the site

thanks


----------

